# German Job Visa



## Logu.N (Feb 12, 2016)

Hi

I am expecting an offer from an IT firm in germany, they have asked to apply for Visa.
Please clarify my below doubts:

What type of visa should I apply for?
how to get an appointment for Visa?
I already have a Schengen business visa valid till Aug-18 will it be of any help?
should I apply for work permit and how?


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Contact your nearest German consulate.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Logu.N said:


> Hi
> 
> I am expecting an offer from an IT firm in germany, they have asked to apply for Visa.
> Please clarify my below doubts:
> ...


1. That depends on your employment contract, how much you will earn, etc. In any case, it will be a 'national visa'

2. Book an appointment online

3. It won't hurt

4. You need to get an entry clearance (visa) that can be converted to a residence/work permit once in Germany

http://www.india.diplo.de/contentblob/3137364/Daten/7316096/employment.pdf


----------

